# O gauge power supply...



## TheTooth (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm new here, so I apologize if this question has been asked 72 times already. I did a few searches and didn't find the info I was really looking for, so I figured I'd ask. 

I am interested in building an O Gauge set to run under my XMas tree next year. I plan on running O-72 track with a couple of straight sections so I can have a place to connect power. In the future, I'd like to maybe move this train to running along the top wall of my den (roughly 25'x20'). I don't intend to layout anything with more than one train in this size for space reasons.

With my N and HO sets, I used what came in the box for power... but with O Gauge, I don't really like any of the sets enough to drop the money on them.

I'm good on track. I'm probably going to go with Lionel FasTrack, unless someone has a reason I should do otherwise. I'm still open to suggestions on all of this. 

I've found a locomotive I'd like to buy. The Santa Flyer. It's Christmas-y, yet still cool looking to me. The rest of the cars I can figure out later.

What I'm fuzzy on is what kind of control/power supply I need to make this work. Without buying a set, I have flexibility on my purchase, which is probably good, but I don't want to overdo it and pay for something I don't need. I'm thinking if I buy something that will power one train around a 20'x25' room, it'll be good enough for the tree and work when I expand to the room-circling setup.

Can anyone help point me towards what I'm looking for?

Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TheTooth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here, so I apologize if this question has been asked 72 times already. I did a few searches and didn't find the info I was really looking for, so I figured I'd ask.
> 
> ...


The bigger the better.

Big trains need a bit more power.

Go with as much watts that you can afford.

If you put it around the room you will be glad that you have the bigger transformer.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply, Big Ed!

The train I want to buy is not a digital model, so I guess I just need a basic controller? It looks like Lionel only makes an 80 watt controller. Would you think this is enough for what I want to do?

Are there other companies that make controllers/transformers (are they the same thing, or am I mixing up my terminology?) for Lionel tracks/trains? I am not sure if they have proprietary connections or whatnot.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A cw 80 will work for Santa. You will need a modern transformer if you want Railsounds. The buttons will work for the whistle and bell. Welcome Again!


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 16, 2010)

T-Man said:


> A cw 80 will work for Santa. You will need a modern transformer if you want Railsounds. The buttons will work for the whistle and bell. Welcome Again!


Thanks, T-Man. I take it the transformer is separate from the controller? Or do you mean I need more than a cw 80 for Railsounds?

I think I'll do a site search on Railsounds and find out more about that.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A controoller normally refers to a button thingy to activate something. IN DCC it it a hand held device to control trains. You just need a transformer, one.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 16, 2010)

T-Man said:


> A controoller normally refers to a button thingy to activate something. IN DCC it it a hand held device to control trains. You just need a transformer, one.


Awesome... thanks for clearing that up.


----------

